# Question for the ladies: Compatibility of Polar HRM strap and PT SL 2.4



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone know if you can change the coding in the PT to read a Polar HRM strap? My gf is looking into a PT, but wants to keep using the Polar reader that clips in to certain sports bras since it's a lot more comfortable than the CycleOps strap, which is like the old style Polar. Many thanks.

Cross posted in training forum.


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*compatibility*

Ted, 
The polar heart rate monitor strap (if you are talking about the strap and not the heart rate sensor) are entirely compatible. The sensors are not interchangable. Remember you need the old style strap though.


----------

